# NJ DOT Worker Killed



## Shado (Jan 1, 2009)

That sux!!! Very sorry to hear that.

It is hard to lose a friend.....


----------



## ceramictec (Jan 14, 2010)

_*electures,

sorry to hear that he was your friend.
I was driving to the Philly airport with my brother and saw it seconds after it happened. 
there was only the three cars there and a few people running around crazy.
my brother was stuck in traffic heading back in 20mins for about 2.5 hours.

thoughts go out to his family.*
_


----------

